
VSCode is not an IDE, prove me wrong - victor871129
https://www.google.com/search?q=vscode+is+shit
======
rvz
While I agree with VSCode not being a IDE (But only an editor), one thing for
sure is that if you Google for "VSCode is shit" on Google, you will get
results and opinions/reactions from those who say it is 'shit', which is the
OP's own confirmation bias and is what they only want you to see to 'prove
their argument' which is really fallacious.

Come back and link a balanced discussion or article rather than results that
are one sided with your own bias.

------
the_hoser
Gatekeeping is an immature practice of semi-skilled people that have too much
free time and not enough motivation.

And what is it about a program being an IDE or not makes it good or bad? I bet
a bunch of immature Smalltalk users would happily tell you that IntelliJ or
Visual Studio aren't IDEs.

